# Annoying Yogurt Commercials



## VVA88IT (Aug 21, 2005)

Is it just me or are you also annoyed at that yogurt commercial with the guy at the supermarket in that high pitched voice?

I'm boycotting all of their products until they pull that ad and the other one involving the woman in the boardroom.

The ads made no sense to me. What are the messages in these ads? Are they trying to annoy me into purchasing their products?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Haven't seen either one out here yet. Thankfully perhaps?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah - that's one of beige monsters I hate. I turn the sound off every time 

One of the urban legends about P&G has the creative director spitting on the boardroom table and wiping it around with his finger in front of staff and board members.

His point being.......advertising that is REMEMBERED works even if it's disgusting.

I HATE P&G for planting that damn image 

The yogurt company took a page from his book. That hairballs beaver ad does as well.

The problem with the memorable/disgusting meme ...yes I remember the ads - yes I go out of my way NOT to buy their products.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I don't watch much TV so I haven't seen that yogourt commercial. Good.

However when I watch Jeopardy! on CJOH (Ottawa/CTV) they always have these stupid ads running. Drives me nuts.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

The Doug said:


> However when I watch Jeopardy! on CJOH (Ottawa/CTV) they always have these stupid ads running. Drives me nuts.


I actually find those cheese commercials pretty funny...at least the first few times.

I'm not familiar with the high-pitched guy at the supermarket yogurt one though...although now I'm curious :lmao:


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Both ads are annoying and rather disturbing. I will not guess as to what the intention is, but the message I infer goes something like

"Our product will cause outbursts of babbling in an opposite-gendered voice. Consumption is not necessary: merely being in proximity with the product will suffice."

Oddly enough, I do not feel compelled to buy the product. I do feel compelled to change the channel.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Got my vote as MOST annoying commercials I had to sit through during the Olympics. They are so bad I will purchase anyone's yogurt but theirs.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Yes they are annoying but you missed the point. The guy isn't in control of his mouth. His mouth has tasted the yogurt and won't let him go by without getting some more. His mouth is like a whiny little kid who has to get what it wants. I'm not a fan of the commercials but my kids sure are. They don't buy into it but to them it is amusing to see grown people acting like complete idiots.


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

Whoever invented the remote control WITH the mute button deserves to be considered as one of the greatest contributors to western human sanity.


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

I can't stand those commercials. The first one with the guy was just horrible and the second one with the women at a meeting is giving me nightmares. "yes I remember the ads - yes I go out of my way NOT to buy their products." I'm with Macdoc.

John


----------



## mazirion (May 22, 2005)

I've seen both also and think they are just plain stupid. I don't have TV at home anymore now, but friends do where I am house/dog sitting for a couple weeks.

Commercials like that tend to put me off a product - rather than entice me to buy it.

I may need to get TV back at home though - I don't get as much exercise racing for the remote every time commercials came on! On second though - maybe not - I run 12 or so k's 3 times a week now...




Pete


----------



## MacAddict (Jan 29, 2006)

Well, the problem all lies in the fact that the powers-to-be seem to think that what we all want/need are more and more channels. Don't even stop to consider content, after all it's all about revenue ! Each additional one of those programs of course brings with it accompanying commercials, so the resulting increase in demand on advertising agencies means either more and more agencies or an increased workload for the incumbents. But where is the talent going to come from ? It's similar to the NHL expansion in that the tendency is to produce an inferior product, as there just isn't sufficient talent available to meet the increased demand. That's why we see more and more inane ludicrous examples of supposedly creativeness. It also unfortunately exposes those of us who have seen better viewing AND commercials to the "humour" and lifestyles of the younger generations. It's strange but I find I can tolerate exposure to these pitiful examples of modern day creativity if I just mute the sound and carry on a discourse with my better half.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

This company's stupid ads irk me as well.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

The Doug said:


> This company's stupid ads irk me as well.


:lmao: But, "Eeets Leeleedayle"

(I cringe everytime I hear that line...such an awfully overdone accent)


----------



## VVA88IT (Aug 21, 2005)

CN said:
 

> :lmao: But, "Eeets Leeleedayle"
> 
> (I cringe everytime I hear that line...such an awfully overdone accent)


Speaking of overdone accent ... ikeeeAH !!:lmao:


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I think it's hilarious that the Lilleydale website cordially invites visitors to check out their commercials online. Wow, what a treat! _ Magnifique_. Like I haven't seen or heard enough of them already.

That said, it _is_ particularly thoughtful for Martian visitors scanning the gamut of electronic junque relentlessly emanating from our fair planet. Now they know just how idiotic we can get when it comes to priming our tastebuds.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Also wanted to mention that peculiar gentleman who fronts for Idomo... you know the guy, the reedy-voiced man with the mega-beard who speaks in that high, nasal-pinched tone, as if he's been snorting helium. I'm sure he's a fine dude and all, but does anyone seriously think that these commercials actually work for Idomo? The way he even says the company's name makes me think of Mr. Rogers courting dementia.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Never mind which particular commercial bugs me, what really bugs me is when they play seven or eight in a row, and insert the same one twice in that run of BS.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

> Also wanted to mention that peculiar gentleman who fronts for Idomo... you know the guy, the reedy-voiced man with the mega-beard who speaks in that high, nasal-pinched tone, as if he's been snorting helium. I'm sure he's a fine dude and all, but does anyone seriously think that these commercials actually work for Idomo? The way he even says the company's name makes me think of Mr. Rogers courting dementia.


He owns the company. I'm sure the ads do well or he would have replaced himself long ago.

Even though his accent is annoying, I like the fact that he isn't glamourous. He is simply selling a product. There is very little of this left on TV. Remember Phil Givner?


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Yeah, I remember Phil Givner, sort of. And also that earnest fellow, for the Hair Club for Men: "I'm also a client." _Oh goody, I feel better now... I'm ready to part with a chunk of my hard-earned cash!_

As for your suggestion that Idomo keeps running those commercials because they work, I beg to differ. I think it's more a case of the company selling furniture _despite_ his well-meaning ads, not because of them. They keep running the commercials because he's the top dog and there's little his underlings can do about it. One of the perks of running your own business.

You know, I'm sure he's a nice guy and all, like I said. There's something endearingly cheesy about companies whose owners/presidents feel they have what it takes to make great commercials. Late night TV is full of ambulance-chasing lawyers making commercials for themselves. At least the Idomo guy is not a sleazbag like all those sharks in suits... he's just a gentle doofus with a ZZ-Top thang going on.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

The yogurt commercial that reaches me is the one with the conscripts from the second class of an entry level belly dancing class who squirm while eating the yogurt. 

If their bacteria causes you to spasms why point it out?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Those Pepto-Bismol commercials are awful too -- the ones where they have a line of people doing a kind of poopy-pants Macarena dance. I can't change the channel fast enough when one of them comes on.


----------



## mazirion (May 22, 2005)

and we can't forget Victor Kiam (spelling?). I loved the Remington electric shavers so much, I bought the company. Now you can see me on the TV all the time!

sheesh...


Pete


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> Those Pepto-Bismol commercials are awful too -- the ones where they have a line of people doing a kind of poopy-pants Macarena dance


me too  BUT it speaks exactly to spitting on the boardroom table mindset.  

Give more support commercials like those on PBS showing "Supported by"........some class there at least.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

I get a great kick out of watching the local American channels, being a brit, that kind of in your face, cheesey shouting kind of advertising is the most comical thing I have ever seen. 

As much as you guys don't like some of the dross on TV, my poor wife has to sit through hours of endless meetings and hours of records and shoots while these chumps make this crap. It is quite astounding how much these people get paid and how anal they are about their creative 'talents'.

I once picked up my wife from a Coke commercial shoot to see probably about 50-75 people milling around eating.....and it wasn't even lunch. It's the best feed in town when my wife's on a shoot or a record !


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

OMG, I just saw that commercial last night. Truly awful!


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Commercials that really bother me...

The commercial where the guy eats a whole bunch of "cool" gum and his head freezes and falls off into his girlfriends lap. 

The new Halls commercial where the dead guy diss's his gold digging girlfriend/wife. 

How is it we can now use death and dismemberment to sell anything. You would think executives wouldn't want products associated with these negative images but they've dressed them up as humorous and dish it out. I guess the current popularity of the CSI type shows have really made images painful death and gore commonplace.

Number one hated commercial series (in my opinion)...

Pizza Pop commercials where a teenager sits and ignores pleas for help from a stricken family member but gets up to eat as soon as his stomach rumbles. What the hell kind of message is that.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Death is the New Life.

Death as entertainment CSI all, Law and Order all, Sopranos, Dead Like Me, Six Feet Under especially the first season Life of Brian.

Six Feet Under and Dead Like Me and Life of Brian look at the brighter side of death...dodedo doodedodedo. .


----------

